# frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre



## Zebragras (26. Jan. 2014)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag, 

mich interessiert bezüglich der Folie die umweltfreundlichkeit. Wie ist das mit pvc?
Die weichmacher schwinden ja nicht nur sie sind ja auch giftig. Setzen sich diese dann im wasser ab? Wie bedenklich ist das? 
Epdm habe ich eben gelesen ist nicht wie viele denken kautschuk sondern wird aus Erdöl gewonnen. Das ist ja ansich auch nicht sonderlich öko :?
ich wollte die epdm weil ich dachte die ist toll ökologisch und so. Optisch fände ich eine __ olive grune folie netter....

so dann noch zur kapilarsperre.  Uns wurde nun bei unserem teich Angebot ein Teichband mit Pflöcken angeboten. Diese position sind immerhin 400, - aus. Exkl arbeitszeit aber noch. Kmmen sicher nochmal 300,- dazu.
ist das denn notwendig?  Machen viele da doch auch nur einen 10cm erdwall wo sie die folie darüber schlagen und das ist dann die kapilarsperre oder? 

freue mich auf zahlreiche Antwortenund sage schon mal danke.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hi,

 es ist eigentlich egal was man verwendet, denn echte "umweltfreundliche" Teichabdichtungen gibst keine einzige. Selbst natürliche Mittel wie Ton müssen irgendwo maschinell abgebaut und mit Fahrzeugen tranportiert werden (wobei auch immer Natur zerstört wird)

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Zu den Folien habe ich leider keine Ahnung.

Die Kapilarsperre soll ja verhindern, dass der Teich Kontakt zu dem umliegenden Gelände (Pflanzen, Erdreich, usw.) hat. Ansonsten wird Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen. Je nachdem, wie du den Rand gestalten möchtest, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Ich habe es so gelöst, dass die Folie an großen Sandsteinen senkrecht aufgestellt wurde und von Innen durch den Granitsplitt fixiert wird.


----------



## Zebragras (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Ok dann in dem sinne keine umweltfreundliche Herstellung. 
Aber wie gut oder schlecht ist die folie dann wenn sie im  teichnist für mich.
diese weichmacher wurden ja auch stark in kinderspielzeug kritisiert. 
Wenn die ans wasser abgegeben werden und man darin schwimmt oder die Kinder 3s doch auch immer wieder mal schlucken? 
Oder ist das übertriebene Sorge?


----------



## Heidelberger (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Zur Kapilarsperre: Ein 10 cm Erdwall kann eine Kapilarsperre bewirken -wenn die Folie sichtbar bleibt-das wirst du vermutlich nicht wollen (Optik, UV)- sobald das Ganze bewachsen ist oder über die Jahre zuwächst ist der Effekt dahin -das Wasser geht dann auch "den Berg hoch". Also keine gute Lösung. Schau dach mal hier im Forum unter Fachbeiträgen -da gibts Einiges dazu. Zur Folie kann ich nix sagen -würd mir aber da keinen Kopf machen -wegen Weichmachern würde ich eher die weit verbreieteten Plastiktrinkflaschen überdenken- das trinkt man nämlich -das Teichwasser in der Regel nicht
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Kapilarsperre ist die Frage wie soll dein Teichrand gestaltet werden. Folie über Erdhügel währe nicht mein Ding. Kies bleibt auch nicht drauf liegen. Ich habe als Kannte rund um den Teich höhengleich eine Ebene geschaffen welche so ca. auf Wasserspiegel liegen sollte. Auf diese Ebene habe ich eine Ufermatte gelegt und ein bisschen mit PVC-Kleber angeklebt damit diese nicht aufschwimmt. Auf die Matte sind geschlagene Steine gekommen. Hinter den Steinen wurde die Folie hochgeschlagen. Sollte dann mit einem Rasenkantenstein festgelegt werden. Über dem Rasenkanntenstein grob abschneiden habe ich mir gedacht. Das sollte ein Jahr so liegen bleiben damit sich alles setzen kann und dann wollte ich die Folie kurz unter der Höhe des Rasenkantenstein abschneiden. Rasenkantenstein um passend um dn Teich mähen zu können. 

Auf der einen Seite des Teiches haben wier ein gemulchtes Beet. Da passte ein Rasenkantenstein nicht so von der Optik. Also habe ich auf der Seite angefangen die Folie hoch zu knicken und auch da mittels der geschlagenen Steine fest zu klemmen, so das ich zwei Reihen der geschlagenen Steine dann hatte. Folie auf drei-viertel der Steinhöhe abgeschnitten. Wasserspiegel sollte ja auf unterkannte der geschlagenen Bruchsteine bzw. Oberkannte der Rasenkantensteine auf der anderen Seite. In die Spalte der Steine habe ich einen Schotter mit wenig 0 Anteil gefüllt. Somit war meine Kapilarsperre auf der eine Seite fertiig. Da noch Steine über waren und die Folie auch auf einer Seite zu lang war, habe ich mir gedacht machste noch ein Sumpfbeet und habe untenrum die Steine weiter in einer Kurve über den Rasen gelegt. Die Grassnarbe innen herraus gebuddelt, etwas Flies besorgt und innen auch eine Reihe rein. Auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und bis zum Bachlauf.....tja, dann war auf einmal der ganze Teich so eingefast und der Bachlauf auf der Beetseite. Der Wasserspiegel des Teiches ist aber auf der Art noch um ca. 15 cm gestiegen. 
Mehr Wasser kann ja kein Schaden sein. 

Derzeit denke ich über ein weiteres Mulchbeet auf der anderen Seite des Bachlaufes nach.... Dann kommen da die Rasenkantensteine weg und neue geschlagene Steine rein. 

Also, es ist einfach eine Frage was man möchte. Wie soll der Rand aussehen. 

Lasse dir sagen, die geschlagenen Steine muste ich kaufen....da ist deine Randeinfassung schon günstiger.

Bilder von meinem Tümpel sind im Useralbum https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/album.php?u=33310 und eins auch in dem Link in der Signatur


----------



## samorai (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hallo Zebragras!
Eindeutig ist die Sonne für eine blank liegende Folie (über Wasser) das schlechteste was es gibt( sie entzieht der Folie die größte Anzahl der Weichmacher), man spricht dann von Ermüdung. Nach einigen Jahren wird sie rissig, weil sie den Belastungen nicht mehr stand hält.
Auch gibt es hohe Temperaturunterschiede zw. Sommer und Winter.
Nun zur Kapilarsperre. Sie hat zwei Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Zum einen soll das Wasser nicht aus dem Teich entweichen (Kapilarwirkung; also die Wirkung zw. zwei Stoffen die im mm Bereich an einander stoßen).
Zum anderen sollte sie aber auch bei Regengüssen das Einspülen von Sedimenten in den Teich bzw. eine externe Düngung verhindern.
Ich habe die Folie auch hoch gestellt zw. runden Feldsteinen.Darin sehe ich einige Vorteile:
z.B: Die Steine die im Wasser liegen, da gibt es dann genug Verstecke für kleine Fische oa. Lebewesen.
Die äußere Steinreihe verhindert durch die großen Zwischenräume das einspülen von außen durch Regen, das Regenwasser läuft zwischen den Steinen unter den Teich.
Auf sehr kleine Kiesel, oder gar Splitt würde ich im Teichbereich immer verzichten. Es besteht immer die Gefahr das die Teichfolie durch gedrückt wird, auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine viel schnellere Verlandung im Uferbereich, wobei eine höhere Verdunstung entsteht und neue Kapilarkräfte auftreten könnten.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hallo zusammen.
Mir gings nicht um die Weichmacher die sich verflüchtigen und dass DAS dann zum Problem wird. Eher um den gesundheitlichen Aspekt...  
Aber scheinbar ist das kein Thema... Es wird ja auch von wirklich vielen so verbaut. Ich meine um so viel teurer ist die EPDM Folie nicht. Aber das reinschweißen ins Becken dauert länger und kostet somit um ca 1500,- mehr...

Wie auch immer. Zur Kapilarsperre. Hab mich eben am PC gespielt.
Wir haben vor es so zu machen. Ist das denn ok?
Hoffe auf weitere Antworten und wünsche euch allen noch einen tollen Tag!


----------



## minimuelli (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hallo,

auf dem Bild gehst Du mit dem Substrat und Kies über die Kapilarsperre drüber weg. Du hast also eine Verbindung zwischen dem Teich und dem Bereich hinter der Kapilarsperre. Das darf nicht sein! Dadurch transportierst Du das Wasser auf die andere Seite.

Ggf. hast Du aber auch nicht so genau gezeichnet

Du solltest jedenfalls eine klare Trennung zwischen diesen Bereichen haben.
Um die Folie, welche über den Rasenkantenstein geschlagen ist nicht mehr zu sehen, kannst Du diese ja auch mit z.B Steinen abdecken.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Ja mit dem Kies decke ich dann ja eben die Folie ab. 
Dachte es ist ok so? 
Also vom Rasen soll nichts reinrinnen. Das verhindere ich mit dem ersten RECHTEN Betonsockel
Der Zweiter ersetzt mir quasi dieses Teichband Systhem wo auch die Folie drübergezogen wird. Und iwie muss ich das ja abdecken. 
Die ganz rechte Pflanze sitzt dann quasi schon im Trockenen. Der Kies dort dient nur zur Abdeckung und zur Zierde... 
Dachte das wäre vielleicht auch gut und eine Drainage falls der Teich mal übergeht bei argen Regefällen?! :?


----------



## minimuelli (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Dann würde ich lieber mit der Folie bis zur nächsten Kante gehen und dort die Folie senkrecht nach oben stellen. Dann ist da das "offizielle" Ende des Teichs. 
Dann wäre zwischen den beiden Rasenkantensteinen eine Sumpfzone. In der kannst Du entsprechende Pflanzen setzten und schon ist nichts mehr von der Folie zu sehen ist. Oder Du packst hier und da noch ein paar "schöne" Steine dran.

Ich hatte das bei unserem alten Teich auch so gemacht. Zusätzlich hatte ich noch zwischen Teichfolie und Substrat ein Teichvlies gelegt. Das hat das Wasser wunderbar in die Sumpfzone gezogen...... das war aber auch ein Sumpf

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Also meinst du das das ansich nicht nötig wäre uns so auch reichen würde?


----------



## minimuelli (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Ja, so kannst Du das meiner Meinung nach auch machen.

Du solltest nur beachten.... aber so hast Du es ja auch gezeichnet, daß Du eine "Antiabrutschkante" einplanst. Sonst könnte Dir im laufe der Zeit so einiges an Substrat in den tiefen Bereich fallen. Und die Pflanzzone sollte entsprechend nicht zu steil sein.

Meine damalige Sumpfzone hatte ich, ähnlich wie in Deiner ersten Zeichnung, mit einer ersten Sperre (Rasenkantenstein) begonnen. Diese endete dann an der äußeren Rasenkante. Da war kein Wasser mehr zu sehen.... das war da einfach nur noch matschig.

So jetzt mache ich erst mal Schluss..... Hier ist es nämlich erst 5:30 (bin gerade in Mexico um meinem Arbeitgeber eine Freude zu machen) 

Liege seit 2:30 Mexzeit im Bett und kann nicht mehr schlafen.....aber dafür gibts ja dieses Forum um dann etwas sinnvolles zu tun


Gruß

Lars


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Also meinst du das das ansich nicht nötig wäre uns so auch reichen würde?


Ja, nur solltest du den Teichrand schön flach halten. Weiterhin mag ich Kies nicht als Rand. In den Kies setzt sich der Dreck und das ist nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen. Einen scharfen Maurersand und/oder ein paar große gebrochene Steine mag ich lieber.

Lese dir hier im Forum mal die Meinungen zu Kies durch oder gib Substrat in die Suche. Auch im Lexikon hier steht dazu etwas.


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Da kommt ZU viel dann im  forum Totto 
Das substrat ist ja nur unterm kies zum pflanzen setzen.
der kies (4/8 oder 8/16) deckt das dann ab. 
Aber den Bereich der im trockenen dann liegt kurz vor der Rasenkante dort kann man ja was grobes nehmen.
danke für den Tipp


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40104/?q=Kies+dreck

Schau da mal.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hallo 

Lass dir mal ein Angebot über eine Teichabdichtung mit PE "Folie" machen ,dann brauchst du dir über eine Kapillarsperre keine Gedanken machen

Epdm Folie ist eine super Folie (hab ich auch) , ich würde sie aber nie verkleben ,es gibt im Netz etliche Berichte über  Undichten beim passgenauen einkleben .

Gruss Obs


----------



## minimuelli (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Lass dir mal ein Angebot über eine Teichabdichtung mit PE "Folie" machen ,dann brauchst du dir über eine Kapillarsperre keine Gedanken machen



Hallo Patrik,

das verstehe ich nicht. Was hat das Material der "Folie" mit der Kapillarwirkung zu tun

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zebragras (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Versteh ich auch nicht ganz und eine schwarze folie wollen wir nicht


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Hallo 

Ihr habt natürlich recht, ist schwer zu verstehen , Sorry für die Störung , kann jemand meinen Tip löschen, Danke :smoki

Tschü Obs


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*



> Hallo.
> Wir wollen gern in unserem schwimmteich am boden 30x60x2cm
> Granit platten verlegen. Die wände bauen wir mit holz





> Ja mit dem Kies decke ich dann ja eben die Folie ab.
> Dachte es ist ok so?
> Also vom Rasen soll nichts reinrinnen. Das verhindere ich mit dem ersten RECHTEN Betonsockel
> Der Zweiter ersetzt mir quasi dieses Teichband Systhem wo auch die Folie drübergezogen wird. Und iwie muss ich das ja abdecken.



Murhahahahhahahahahaha wo willst du den dann deine nicht schwarze Folie sehen 

Wird schon klappen


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

@ Lars 

Beim PE Teichbau wird die Kapillarsperre gleich oben mit angeschweisst ..................kuckst du hier z.B.

http://www.kurpfalz-koi.de/index.php/peteichfilterbau-menu/80-pe-teichbau

Gruss Obs


----------



## minimuelli (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

O.k.

ich verstehe...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: frage zu epdm und pvc und kapilarsperre*

Bauen ja nun doch nicht mit holz


----------

